# Hybrid Pusher



## CaptLink (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi I have been planing a hybrid bike pusher and I would like to run it past a few knowledgeable folk.
The basis is a heavy duty bicycle I had built a year or two ago.This is a very strong bike I weight in a 300 .The idea is to help me rebuild my strength and give me some usable range did I mention lots of hills.
Here is what I'm thinking I saw a nice looking pusher on youtube I build it with a 48 volt 750 watt 20" hub motor a small bank of battery's and generator.
I do have a background in electronics and have a full machine shop at my disposal is my plan doable or trash.


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

CaptLink said:


> Hi I have been planing a hybrid bike pusher and I would like to run it past a few knowledgeable folk.
> The basis is a heavy duty bicycle I had built a year or two ago.This is a very strong bike I weight in a 300 .The idea is to help me rebuild my strength and give me some usable range did I mention lots of hills.
> Here is what I'm thinking I saw a nice looking pusher on youtube I build it with a 48 volt 750 watt 20" hub motor a small bank of battery's and generator.
> I do have a background in electronics and have a full machine shop at my disposal is my plan doable or trash.


hi,

it sondas like you will needed a geared hub motor at 2kw if you plan on geting thta much wigth over a hill. and what battary are you going to use I would not recmond lead! and whats your buget


----------



## CaptLink (Jan 15, 2010)

Do I need a 2KW geared hub to do legal speeds.I have always read that the average human puts out between 100 to 150 watts equivalent pedal power.Can I not use a capacitor as a buffer the main power is from a 1000 watt generator or why not small deep discharge lead acids.The most I figure for total weight is 425 max I'm at 290 and dropping.I hope not to spend more than 2k 

Is the 750 watt limit a unrealistic number the feds came up with to do 15 to 20 mph


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

CaptLink said:


> Do I need a 2KW geared hub to do legal speeds.I have always read that the average human puts out between 100 to 150 watts equivalent pedal power.Can I not use a capacitor as a buffer the main power is from a 1000 watt generator or why not small deep discharge lead acids.The most I figure for total weight is 425 max I'm at 290 and dropping.I hope not to spend more than 2k
> 
> Is the 750 watt limit a unrealistic number the feds came up with to do 15 to 20 mph


first off srrory for saying 2kw i thinke thta is tow much 1kw should enougth 1.5kw betere . however if my math is rigth the total whigeth whit you on it is over 600 (no offence but thta is alot) and I thinke your generter may do the job but you will be pushing it to its limits. and lead aicd battaryes are very heavey and you need like 20 ah pack (how much ah does your motor take?) and how well can you pedal? but any type of motor can be okay but its beter to have some gears on it for hills. whit your 2k budget you can even have a dual motor setup. (i am build my ebike whit a $200 budget) here is a motor you may want to take a look at http://cgi.ebay.ca/ELECTRIC-SCOOTER...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca9958829
good luck


----------



## CaptLink (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you for your reply I can't figure how you came up with 600 lbs and 20ah of battery.Please educate me. Do under stand the generator will run all the time as this is a series hybrid like a Diesel electric train.I know that they carry a very small battery box only used for cranking the engine and the excitation of the generator until it comes to speed.
Yes I have a seven speed hub and I will be pedaling
This is my weight calculation
290 rider
50 for bicycle
20 for a over built frame
30 for gen-set
50 motor/controller/small battery set
50+30+20=100 lbs +290+50=440
These are max weights I have found using off the shelf parts and a steel frame
Please share your calculations thank you.


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

CaptLink said:


> Thank you for your reply I can't figure how you came up with 600 lbs and 20ah of battery.Please educate me. Do under stand the generator will run all the time as this is a series hybrid like a Diesel electric train.I know that they carry a very small battery box only used for cranking the engine and the excitation of the generator until it comes to speed.
> Yes I have a seven speed hub and I will be pedaling
> This is my weight calculation
> 290 rider
> ...


first I thougth the bike was 100-150lbs
seconda will you be use the gentor to chrge the battaryes or as a motor if you use the motor I have liested thtas 10 more lbs
and third what about cargo?
and whats your systhem voltage? 36,48,72,92? 
and can you plese post some pics of what you have now?
thanks and do not be to mad
still whit 2k you may want to take a look at this http://www.instructables.com/id/48V_Electric_Flat_Tracker/


OH AND i THOUGTH YOU MINT 425 LBS WHIT OUT YOU ON IT SO WHIT YOU ON IT THTAS OVER 600 LBS SRROY FOR THE CONFUSIONE


----------



## Walter_Lars (Jan 12, 2009)

googleing "electric bike " I saw a vid that showed a bob bike trailor pushing a Mtn Bike useing a hub motor in the front axle its a quick vid and sorta fuzzy 
but if your a good handyman you should be able to copy it 
the advantage is you can use larger batts and get more run time 
what kinda range are you looking for ? 

I am looking at a hub motor kit 20MPH for 20 mile range useing a 12 Amp hour batt 36 volts


----------

